
Show HN: Summer Pledge – you have 72 days until the end of summer - romes
https://alt-romes.github.io/summerpledge/
======
quickthrower2
I have 72 days till the start of summer. Irregardless, the season doesn’t
affect my bandwidth for side projects as I’m not a student.

------
sreyaNotfilc
I pledged and am close to finishing my project. This site may not get
traction, but I think its pretty cool to remind yourself that being done is a
very important step to success. "Great Artists Ship"

Hopefully in a week I'll have the finishing touches on my project and then can
share it with everyone (here and on the pledge site).

